# Have boat in Galv.- looking for weekday fishing partners



## swimdad

Hi all,

I have a very well equipped 29' WA catamaran I keep in Galveston. I am always looking for weekday fishing partners as dragging my wife down there is worse than getting a root canal. So long as you meet the following criteria I'm easy:

> Non-smoker (sorry I am really allergic to cigarette smoke)
> Drink in moderation. I do not drink at all when I am operating the boat.
> Preferably have experience on a boat and can help out if needed.
> Willing to split the cost of fuel, Ice and other cost incurred.
> treat the boat like it's your property
> Willing to help clean up afterwards

I'm OK with you bringing your wife, girlfriend, older kids, etc so long as they are not high maintenance.

If the wether is good and we have 3 or 4 on board we can run offshore. Boat cruises at 35-40mph at 28 gph fuel burn. Otherwise I will stay in the bay complex / jetty areas

I have only been fishing in the area 4 or 5 years so I am in no way a fishing guide. What we catch will be as much up to you as me. If you know of any spots we should try I'm game. I just want to get out on the water

If you are interested pm me with your info and I will put you on the notice list. Stand us up and your off the list so please be considerate. I typically plan 4 or 5 days ahead when I can get off of work and the weather looks good.


----------



## JFolm

I have a buddy that would pitch in with me on a trip but he is a smoker! If I can find anyone else that would be up for it I will let you know.


----------



## willeye

i'm willing, i work shift work so weekdays are perfect for me.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

willeye said:


> i'm willing, i work shift work so weekdays are perfect for me.


Same here!


----------



## swimdad

I appreciate your honesty. I'll still go inshore and around the jetties with only 2 of us but not offshore as that's a little too pricey for me.
shoot me your email address or best way to contact you and I'll put you on the notification list when we plan on going.
thanks


----------



## swimdad

shoot me your email address or best way to contact you and I'll put you on the notification list when we plan on going.
thanks


----------



## JFolm

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Gethookedadventures

I'm willing to do it all, I am a licensed USCG captain that has ran up to 50' sport fishers. I have tons of offshore spots in my book and am willing to pitch in on whatever is needed. I can be available anytime.

Email is [email protected]


----------



## DBgalveston

e-mail sent with info


----------



## urdady1

email sent, thanks for the time


----------



## Txfirenfish

email sent


----------



## stryper

Weekdays are fine by me... good excuse to call in sick


----------



## prophead

Pm sent, nice of you to offer!


----------



## PhotoBill

PM sent


----------



## drumbeat

[email protected] yahoo.com ....semi- retired, non smoker, drinker,

Sitting on ready and waiting on go 
832-385-0812


----------



## LingKiller

Pm sent


----------



## BackwaterDrifter

I'm self employed, could use the time the water myself. Could split expenses let me know when you have a trip in mind. PM me.


----------



## mwwebb8

PM Sent


----------



## G-Town

*weekday fishing*

I'm 26 yo male, prior Army, non smoker, plenty of boat fishing experience, will split costs have own equipment, also have buddy with experience. Let me know something sir. [email protected] thank:s for the offer sir. Will help prep and clean also.


----------

